# When does condensation on M and P soap stop?



## rugrat8020 (Nov 28, 2009)

Please can you tell me when condensation actually stops on m and p soap?  I want to wrap a dry soap and not a wet soap in cellophane.
Rugrat.


----------



## Deda (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think it ever actually stops.

The condensation or sweat is moisture from the air collecting on the soap because it's attracted to the glycerin.  The only way to get around that is to use a base with less glycerin.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Its the humidity,here in Australia summer is doing nasty things to my soap.I found if l put the soap in front of a fan it dries the moisture up  then wrap with saran as quick as you can.


----------



## Lila (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm gonna try wrapping mine in brown bag paper and storing it inside a shoebox for ten days before wrapping it in the plastic or cellophane (and see what that'll do to help). I bought low sweat too, so that helps.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2009)

Lila,
The bag will stick to the soap & you will have an awful mess!

When my M&P is sticky I rinse it off & let it airdry on a drainer. You can also try misting it w/ alcohol & see if the moisture will evaporate with the alcohol.


----------



## Manda (Nov 28, 2009)

Luckly Perth is a fairly dry climate so I can leave my soap unwrapped and not get any sweating for most of the time. When it has been humid I have been known to put the soap in the fridge as the fridge takes moisture out of the air when it cools, then wrap AS SOON AS removing from the fridge and then pop a tea towel around them to absorb any condensation as they come back to room temp.  :wink:


----------



## Lila (Nov 28, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lila,
> The bag will stick to the soap & you will have an awful mess!



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## rugrat8020 (Nov 29, 2009)

*When does glycerine stop sweating*

Hello all,
Thanks for your replies.  It sounds as if it is a universal problem.
I will just leave mine out to dry naturally over a couple of days - if it is not one thing it is fingerprints all over it, so maybe just to leave it to the elements is the best bet.

Rugrat


----------



## Lila (Nov 29, 2009)

This may sound totally off the wall, but I love trying things and have always gotten neat (if unexpected) results, so...I'm going to try leaving some sweaty soap scrap in a box with a small packet of silica gel to see if it'll dry it out a little. Maybe some baking soda or charcoal.


----------



## pops1 (Nov 30, 2009)

> This may sound totally off the wall, but I love trying things and have always gotten neat (if unexpected) results, so...I'm going to try leaving some sweaty soap scrap in a box with a small packet of silica gel to see if it'll dry it out a little. Maybe some baking soda or charcoal.
> _________________


I did try with some silica gel in fact l put 8 in a shoe box with my soaps but it didn't seem to do much,l found the fan was more effective.


----------

